# Pleasant Hill and Musky



## BearCrazy (Jun 4, 2009)

Anybody know if musky's are caught regularly in Pleasant Hill Lake. I hear they are in there but never fished for musky's in this lake. I have never heard of any being stocked there but Pleasant Hill is just down the river from Clear Fork and I know they catch them in the river.

I caught the musky fever a couple of weeks ago and Pleasant Hill happens to be the closest lake to me. I have fished Clear Fork, Alum and gonna try West Branch Friday. Would greatly appreciate any good advice.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

never fished there but yes, they supposedly make it in from clearfork. could be a pig or two in there since they never get targeted, well prolly not much...i fish w.b. alot and it has been on fire for about 10 days now..if your casting, hit the weeds..perch, orange and white...


----------



## BearCrazy (Jun 4, 2009)

esox62 said:


> never fished there but yes, they supposedly make it in from clearfork. could be a pig or two in there since they never get targeted, well prolly not much...i fish w.b. alot and it has been on fire for about 10 days now..if your casting, hit the weeds..perch, orange and white...



Thanks for the info. Appreciate it. Lookin forward to WB on Friday. I take it you've been catchin them in shallower water if you're in the weed beds. I'll try it. 90% of my fishin so far has been trollin. I've only been doin this for a couple weeks now. All I can think about is catchin one again.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

many fish caught trolling lately too..big ones..


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Alum has been on fire all year in 2009. I was at CF this past Saturday, and it was not so good.


----------

